# Leaf Tobacco Series



## Attie (21/11/18)

The first installment is almost ready for release.
Release date TBA. Keep your eyes peeled

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (22/11/18)

Ooh this looks exciting 
Congrats and wishing you guys well with this @Attie !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/11/18)

Ooh tobacco..
Consider my eyes peeled! Best of luck @Attie, may it be a successful endeavor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/11/18)

This looks like its going to be good range, always excellent flavour from Cloud Flavour Labs. Looking forward to this @Attie

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (26/11/18)

This juice is to amazing!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/11/18)

Paulie said:


> This juice is to amazing!!



Looking forward to trying this out !


----------

